# A cookie press



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

So something got me all riled up about the holidays coming up in a very close 4 months rolleyes, I don't remember what it was that got me all excited but it worked so now I'm planning, look out friends and family that don't want to gain weight. 

I have gained a strange urge to make spritz cookies and am looking for a cookie press (or cookie gun) that is durable and long lasting. What brands and/or materials do you suggest? I'm willing to pay up to 75 dollars for it or even more but I want top quality. What do you guys think?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I can't help you, but perhaps you can help me. What's a cookie press and a cookie gun? Never heard of these things.

Thanks!

shel


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Shel, they're merely cylindrical extruders with interchangable front dies.

To help envision one, picture a calking gun, only instead of changing the tubes you have a permanent one. Where the nozzel is on a calk tube you have a screw fitting that holds plates, each of which has pattern cut-outs.

You fill the tube with cookie dough, point the "gun" at a sheet pan, and pull the trigger. Batter is forced through the pattern plate, and forms a shaped cookie.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Gummy-Bear, check out search at BakeDeco.Com

They have quite a selection, including at least one stainless model that might be what you're looking for.


----------



## norma (Jun 4, 2006)

Bought one at Marshall's some years ago. Loved it so much that I bought a second one, at the same place. Very good price. The brand is KUHN RIKON Switzerland (made in China). I always use the recipes that comes with the device.
Bought also a Wilton's and returned it to the store.
Well, we just love these Spritz cookies...:roll:


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

We have my Mom's old Mirro Aluminum Cookie Press (from the 60's), and it works very well...

Here's a link to one that is possibly still available, but the photos show quite a bit of the details...

Mirro Aluminum Dial-a-Cookie Press Kit in Box & Recipes Instructions 1966 - 7385

It's all manual, so be ready to expend a little elbow grease.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks ... I couldn't imagine what such an thing was.

shel


----------



## laurieh (Aug 3, 2008)

I do NOT recommend the Wilton model. I have broken 2 of them. Then again, the recipe I use most often with my cookie press is a pretty stiff dough.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I also have the vintage Mirro that was my mother's. 

I looked at Amazon.com, and they have a nice selection, including the Kuhn-Rikon that was mentioned by another member. Good price too.


----------

